# LED lighting for cabinet



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 28, 2012)

ok guys i just got some stuff 
1 rechargeable 4v battery 
10 coloured leds (small ones) 
5 white leds (a little brighter  than small ones)
1 switch 
 and wire ......now can anybody help me  making a circuit in order to make my cabinet glow


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 28, 2012)

planning for 'diwali light decoration' in ur case ?


----------



## SunE (Apr 28, 2012)

Go for this design

*i.imgur.com/ppHed.jpg

The colored 4-pin stars are for the colored LEDs and the white 6-pin stars are for the white LEDs. Make it as long as possible and try to border the top and sides of the inside of the side panel.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 28, 2012)

Why didn't you bought the led used in modding/styling cars a 1 foot strip retails for 100-200 bucks depending upon quality. they are much much better then the loose ones and can be directly attached to the 4 pin Molex connector and get easily fitted with a double sided tape.

they are much smaller in size and much brighter.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 28, 2012)

saurabh_1e said:


> Why didn't you bought the led used in modding/styling cars a 1 foot strip retails for 100-200 bucks depending upon quality. they are much much better then the loose ones and can be directly attached to the 4 pin Molex connector and get easily fitted with a double sided tape.
> 
> they are much smaller in size and much brighter.



firstly i dont want to connect it to pc's power supply.......secondly i had that option in my mind but  then  i wouldnt get coloured leds that were just single colour



SunE said:


> Go for this design
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ppHed.jpg
> 
> The colored 4-pin stars are for the colored LEDs and the white 6-pin stars are for the white LEDs. Make it as long as possible and try to border the top and sides of the inside of the side panel.



thnx ...will post pics soon once done



dibya_kol said:


> planning for 'diwali light decoration' in ur case ?



heheheh    
na just making it look better
actually i am free for the next 2 months so trying to do some creative work


----------



## iittopper (Apr 28, 2012)

Is there any good guide on modding your cabinet for begineers/noobs ???


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 28, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Is there any good guide on modding your cabinet for begineers/noobs ???



I am also looking for that ...itl ne helpful if someone made one


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 28, 2012)

^^Use Youtube!


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 29, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> firstly i dont want to connect it to pc's power supply.......secondly i had that option in my mind but  then  i wouldnt get coloured leds that were just single colour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your wish but strips of different colour are available with size varying from 10-20 cm....

plus you can have a switch worth 30/- to switch the leds on and off


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 30, 2012)

saurabh_1e said:


> Your wish but strips of different colour are available with size varying from 10-20 cm....
> 
> plus you can have a switch worth 30/- to switch the leds on and off



Will try to get some ..will they run fine on a 4v battery


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 30, 2012)

Nope they require 12v.


----------

